# Introduction - Hello!



## Anthony J. (Aug 11, 2019)

Hi All! 

By means of introduction, my name is Anthony Janssens, 26 years old, and I live in Perth, Western Australia.

I've been a self-taught guitarist since I was 12 years old, taking in interest in many genres such as Rock, Pop and Ambient, Electronic and Drum & Bass. I learnt all this mostly by ear. 

In the last year I've formed a major passion for Classical, and Orchestral Music, and after switching from FL Studio to Cubase.. I'm currently learning to become a better composer myself, while watching and learning from successful composers and producers. At the same time, I've finally grown the kahunas to learn Music Theory. 

I've seen and heard of many YouTubers talking about VI-Control, and how much of an awesome community it is for aspiring artists. So here I am!


----------



## nathantboler (Aug 14, 2019)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## micrologus (Aug 14, 2019)

Welcome Anthony!


----------



## CGR (Aug 14, 2019)

Welcome from a fellow Aussie!


----------



## Anthony J. (Aug 14, 2019)

Thanks guys!


----------



## FrontierSoundFX (Aug 15, 2019)

Anthony J. said:


> Hi All!
> 
> By means of introduction, my name is Anthony Janssens, 26 years old, and I live in Perth, Western Australia.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the group, Anthony. I've been around a couple of different forums, but this one is always incredibly active. I'm primarily a sound designer rather than a composer or musician. I dabble though, so the wealth of experience here is an invaluable resource.


----------



## J-M (Aug 15, 2019)

Welcome!...You're much like me...a self taught guitar player who finally grew some balls to learn music theory! (Well, I learned the VERY basics as a kid when I took piano lessons...but...that was like 15 years ago)


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Aug 15, 2019)

Welcome Anthony! Really hope you'll enjoy it here


----------

